# Digestion Connection by Elizabeth Lipski



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

This is a very thorough new book about GI disorders- it is new this year from Rodale Books. Dr. Lipski is a clinical nutritionist. She goes into great detail about many different GI disorders- from the mouth on down. She gives a list of recommended tests and suggested treatments for each issue. It gives you a good idea of how many different issues overlap (like leaky gut) and includes non-GI issues like arthritis and fibromyalgia as well as others .She provides suggestions for supplements- some of which I've never heard of. Probiotics and L-glutamine are mentioned often.

I found it to be a very interesting and informative book- one that I will probably be using as a 'reference book' for quite awhile. Great book if you're looking for information on supplements as well as understanding how/why some things happen.


----------

